# Wieder mal Ebay - welche Bewertung ist angemessen?



## Bremsklotz (12 Januar 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, was für eine Bewertung ich abgeben soll? 
Ich habe eine Doppel DVD ersteigert, zugegeben zu einem sehr geringen Preis, € 1,99 plus € 2,20 Porto. 
Verschickt wurde übrigens im dünnen braunen Umschlag mit € 1,44 Porto. 
Die eine DVD ist total zerkratzt, wie man eine DVD so zurichten kann, ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, vermute aber, das die Kinder das waren. 
Die 2. anscheinend unbespielt und 100%ig ok. 
Die Beschreibung war sehr dürftig, nun weiß ich auch, warum. 
Die Beschreibungen des Verkäufers sind grundsätzlich sehr dürftig, Mehr als ein Satz ist selten bei seinen Angeboten.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, das der Verkäufer die zerkratzte DVD hätte erwähnen müssen. 
Ich gehe davon aus, das sie ok ist. Ablaufen tut sie anscheinend einwandfrei, habe sie laufen lassen, aber nicht ständig hingeguckt. 
Positiv: Schnelle Lieferung 
Negativ: DVD zerkratzt, Portoschinderei, wobei mir die Portokosten nicht der Knackpunkt sind, eben halt ärgerlich, 
aber die habe ich ja akzeptiert, darum geht es hier auch nicht.
Inzwischen habe ich dem Verkäufer auch gemailt und mich über das Nichterwähnen der zerkratzten DVD beklagt. 
Die Antwort: 
Die DVD wäre „einwandfrei“, also unter "einwandfrei" verstehe ich was anderes. 
Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen positiver und neutraler Bewertung. 
Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Teleton (12 Januar 2006)

Wenn er vorher auf Porto 2,20 hingewiesen hat ist es m.E egal für wieviel er dann verschickt hat er  könnte das Geld auch verlangen wenn ers persönlich vorbei gebracht hätte.
Hast Du ihn mal drauf angesprochen. u.U. war ihm gar nicht bewusst das seine Kinder oder wer auch immer das Ding inzwischen bearbeitet hatten.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

Wenn die DVD läuft ist´s gut. Du könntest nun in die nächste Videothek gehen und die Daten-Oberfläche reparieren lassen, bei meinem Laden am Eck kostet das nichts. Falls allerdings der Aufdruck unschön zerkratzt ist, dann wirst Du damit leben müssen.
Eine neutrale Bewertung halte ich für angebracht. Allerdings ksolltet Du dann nicht mehr mit einer positven rechnen, schlimmsten Falls gibt´s dafür sogar eine negative.

Und auch ich nochmal zum Porto - 1,44 für die Briefmarke, jedoch 2,20 als Versandkosten kassieren ist mEn o.K. Womöglich hat der Verkäufer beim Einstellen des Artikel gemeint, das der Versand nur als Maxibrief geht. Beim Postamt stellte sich dann aber raus, dass die Maße auch als Großbrief durchgehen - weiß man´s?


----------



## Bremsklotz (12 Januar 2006)

Das Porto ist für mich nicht das Primäre, das schrieb ich ja schon.

Die DVD ist auf der BESPIELTEN Seite zerkratzt. 

Wenn das auf der Aufdruckseite gewesen wäre, wäre mir das nicht so wichtig gewesen.

Meine positive Bewertung für schnelle Zahlung habe ich schon, da kann also nicht viel passieren. 

Habe mich beim Verkäufer darüber beklagt. Hier die Antwort im Originaltext:


> das sie sauer sind kann ich nicht verstehen,die dvd ist bei uns einbandfrei weggegangen und lief einbandfrei,aus meinen bewertungen können sie auch entnehmen das wir keinen schrott rausgeben,


Wie gesagt, unter "ein(b)wandfrei" verstehe ich was anderes.


----------



## Juri (12 Januar 2006)

Bremsklotz schrieb:
			
		

> Die DVD ist auf der BESPIELTEN Seite zerkratzt.


Ich dachte der Laser "schaut" durch die CD, so dass die Seite mit dem Aufdruck auch die Seite mit den Daten ist. Da ein Kratzer DVD=tot, auf der anderen Seite kommts auf die Lesequalität des eigenen Gerätes an.

Egal OK ists nicht ich würde neutral bewerten


----------

